# Stihl 026 Scored Cylinder



## oceancruze1 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a Stihl 026 and it looks like I have a scored cylinder. Won't start unless I pore gas in the spark plug hole and the dealer told me he could see scoring looking into the hole and the saw was junk?.

I have several questions if someone can help me. I have built auto race engines before but never a chainsaw.

How do I get the flywheel off with a gear puller? How do I split the cases and what needs to come off to pull the cylinder head and get the saw squared away again. Can it be honed out if its not too bad and then what buy a new piston and rings?


----------



## timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

fly wheel comes off with an internal thread puller. I have made an external one with thin claws that works, but it's tight to get in behind the fly wheel.

Honing might help minor scuffing, but if the are cuts or scartches more than a thou or so deep honing is not going to restore it.

You don't need to split the case unles you have crank/bearing problems. 

Serch button should get you all the info you need to pull a jug, put in a new piston, even give it a mild port job.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 11, 2009)

if all that's wrong is scorded piston then buy a piston kit and replace it.


----------



## landyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

I recently built my 026 from the ground up, but from what you say a simple removal of the cylinder then with any luck a new piston and rings.
Although the dealer may say its scored you wont know for sure untill you slip the cylinder off and check closely.
The cylinder is secured by four torx head bolts. The tops of which can be found by poking a screwdriver down the four holes at the top of the cylinder. Muffler off, intake boot off and removal should be plain sailing. I would take the handle off to give workspace too. Its only four bolts.
The flywheel puller is a cheap item if you really need it, but unless you suspect the main bearings are shot or the seals blown it wont be necessary to remove the flywheel.
If you scroll down the main index and go on the chainsaw forum there is a wealth of knowledge. Some from dealers/technicians.

Hope this helps. Cheers Andy.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 13, 2009)

if you have built race engines than chainsaws will be a walk in the park. you can order all the tools and parts from bailys, just click on there add up top. they are a sponser for this site and are great folks to do biz with! with a top-end rebuild kit you will get everything including the jug i just got done working on a 500hp roller engine going in a s/10 hot rod.


----------

